# WGS Speakers Vs Celestion..



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..i'm getting ready to order a Voltage cab, but they stop having celestion speakers as an options. Now, i'm told the WGS Veteran Speaker is close to clone with better mid controls.....Has anyone use those WGS Speakers?...i never head them personally...

Thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey,

I have the British Leads in my Peavey XXX slant 412. They are modeled after the Classic Lead 80/Mesa Black Shadow 90. I didn't notice a huge tonal difference between my stock straight cab and the upgraded slant when I got them 4 years ago, but I definitely do enjoy the way the cab has handled different heads.

I think you'll be quite happy with WGS. I would use them again with no hesitation


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I use Veteren 30's in my 2x12 cab. They sound really nice. The Vet 30 has less upper mids and its darker and smoother than the Vintage 30. 
I also have a pair of WGS Retro 30's which to me sound closer to the Celestion Vintage, but only better. The Retro 30 has a deeper and tighter lowed with more high end presence. The mids are similar, except they sound sweeter because of the added high end sparkle.

Both of these speakers are the only WGS speakers I decided to keep. The only other speakers I use are Eminence V12 Legends and Celestion UK Vintage 30's.

Most WGS speakers are basically Celestion clones with either more or less of something the Celestion has naturally. They make a fine product and their build quality is on par with everything I've seen.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Guys...i've watched a Studio made A/B between the Veteran 30 and Celestion V30...and trust me when i say the Veteran is far from been a Clone...it sounds ok on it's own...but sounds NOTHING like a real V30....so, decided to get a pair of V30's..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have both and really, really prefer the Veterans over the Celestions. The WGS is not a direct clone - it smooths out the irritant frequencies that bother me with extended use of the V30.


----------

